# Supplementing existing cylinders...?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi all,

I am the proud owner of dual 20-39 PC+ cylinders, but am looking at the possibility of adding two more cylinders to the family. My HT room is approx. 3650 ft^3, and I run both cylinders in the 20Hz tune. There have been several times where I feel that I am pushing the subs a little harder than I would like, and have either the choice of redesigning the basement (i.e. adding/moving walls, etc), or simply adding more "sub-wooferage," which would be cheaper. Specifically, I was looking at getting another pair of PC+ cylinders, and integrating them (possibly behind the viewer, but the final determination would be made by looking at the room response). I would also like to change the tune to 16Hz (I am afraid to at present, as I would lose several more dB headroom). Will the subs integrate OK (12.3 vs 12.5 woofers)? Is there a problem mixing and matching with SVS box subs (which is another possibility, given my setup limitations). Any other suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Mal01 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey vader, I will be watching this thread with interest as I too am thinking of adding two pb13 ultras to my two pc13 ultras in my basement theater. I have a 30x30x8' room and want more bass, but am not sure if the boxes and cylinders will mix well.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I would see why they wouldnt mesh well together at all. I suggest shooting an email to SVS and you will get a certain answer from them

On another note, I had a single PBU for a year before I picked up its twin and I ran the single at 15hz. I found that if I ran it at 10hz I felt that I was beginning to hear some strain at extreme volume in certain movies, after I added the 2nd PBU I could run 10hz and I dont think they were even sweating and they were not co-located.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would not see a problem running an extra 2 cylinders even if the drivers are a different version, but if you are looking for ultimate SPL I would seriously consider 2 PB13Ultra's as they will pressurise your room sufficiently without even trying, they really are that good.

Its not to say that the 20-39+'s are not good subs because they are but if you can fit the Ultras then that would be my route.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

I am starting to lean toward the Ultras, provided I can sell the 20-39 cylinders (and secure funding). There more I thought about it, the more I came to realize that there is really no good place to put two extra subs. This "more, smoother bass" thing can be kinda addictive!


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Just to follow up,

After looking at all my options, I am looking at simply replacing the PC+ cylinders with Ultras, rather than supplementing them. After talking with SVS, it is clear that, although massive overkill for a 3650ft^3 room, that would probably be the best way to go (there really is no place to put additional subs anyway). The one caveat is that I need to have a dedicated circuit put in, given the increased power draw of the Ultras. I have been fortunate thus far running everything (AVR, Plasma, dual subs, etc) off a single 15A circuit, without throwing a breaker. In the meantime, I think I will upgrade my AVR to HDMI: Denon AVR2015 --> Denon AVR2311-CI. Hopefully, I can get the Ultras with next year's tax refund... Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I see the 2311 has MultEq, which may help a little bit with your existing subs, if there was a way to get a nice AVR with at least MultEq-XT you would have a much more powerful solution of Audyssey. Just a thought.

Also, from what I have heard you will be impressed with the Ultra v/s Plus, I really enjoy mine.

On another hand....its nice being able to contact SVS and get their 2 cents.


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

Are you still planning to use cylinder when talking of ultras or are you thinking of the pb13-ultras - are there any significant differences between the ultra cylinders and boxes?:scratch:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Not sure if the OP has gone for the PB's over PC's, but to me there was a difference in SQ as I felt that the PB13's had a more refined and tighter bass over the cylinders although they may be slight there is certainly differences between the 2 subs.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Svendsen said:


> Are you still planning to use cylinder when talking of ultras or are you thinking of the pb13-ultras - are there any significant differences between the ultra cylinders and boxes?:scratch:





recruit said:


> Not sure if the OP has gone for the PB's over PC's, but to me there was a difference in SQ as I felt that the PB13's had a more refined and tighter bass over the cylinders although they may be slight there is certainly differences between the 2 subs.


Actually, due to space considerations I have decided to go with dual Ultra cylinders (replacing, not supplementing the PC+ cylinders). That might not be until next year, however, as I need to have a dedicated 20A circuit run into my theater, and the funding for that might not come for a while (this year's upgrade became the AVR)...


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I'm sure you will be more than happy with the PC's Vader, just keep us updated once you have it all up and running :T


----------

